# iPad boards?



## pearledgar (Dec 27, 2009)

I really love it here at Kindleboards...is there a forum similar out there for iPad owners?


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

pearledgar said:


> I really love it here at Kindleboards...is there a forum similar out there for iPad owners?


I frequent: http://www.ipadforums.net/apple-ipad-discussions/; http://forums.macrumors.com/; and http://www.mac-forums.com/forums/

Of the three ipadforums.net, I like probably the most; forums.macrumors.com is very good, but I have found they can be kind of harsh if you ask the wrong question. That's just my opinion though.

Oh, forgot about http://forums.ilounge.com/, also very good!

Juanita


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Ditto on ipadforums - I like that site.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I also check out ipadforums when i have a yen for heavy duty iPad talk.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Yep, I would have said the exact same!


----------



## pearledgar (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you all so much


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just hang out here.  

Betsy


----------

